
Proof of ((p ∨ q) → r) ↔ (p → r) ∧ (q → r) with Lean - dharmatech
https://youtu.be/p4IrbnPomXg
======
greenyoda
It looks like the "youtu.be" domain is banned on HN (probably because lots of
spam uses it), and posts with that domain end up "[dead]". I "vouched" your
post, so it's live now. To avoid problems in the future, please use the
regular "youtube.com" domain when posting content from YouTube - that seems to
work OK on HN.

~~~
dharmatech
Thank you greenyoda!

